# Laxey Towing Co - Salisbury



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi,

I'm after a photo of the Salisbury. I was on the Isle of Man 1988 - 1992 and rember her well delivering barges of coal from Glasson Dock to the island.

If anyone can help, that'd be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## FLYERS (Sep 21, 2005)

rushie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm after a photo of the Salisbury. I was on the Isle of Man 1988 - 1992 and rember her well delivering barges of coal from Glasson Dock to the island.
> 
> ...


Rushie,

Hope the following are of use.

Rgds,

George.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers George,

Just the job..!

Thanks.!

Rushie


----------

